# The importance of resting beans....



## Olliehulla (Feb 26, 2013)

So I'm sat here, loving my cappa.

The same could not be said for 5 days ago. Same cappa, lovingly made the same way but I'd run out of the last batch of beans and was on to my new bag and it tasted, well, weird. Couldn't put my finger on it but it just wasn't right. The beans smelt odd too as I opened the 1kg bag to transfer to kiln jars. So much so I was doubting that Rave had actually sent me my usual Italian Job and was going to call them to check.

Today is day 11 after roast and it's a totally different experience. All the flavours I have come to love and expect are now present and correct.

I've opened and used beans from Rave early before but have never had such a noticeable difference.

Just goes to show, when they say rest the beans, they mean REST THE BEANS !


----------



## Eyedee (Sep 13, 2010)

Sometimes it takes awhile for the penny to drop, so do not feel surprised that this revelation has come to you.

It has happened to us all.

Ian


----------



## frandavi99 (Jun 8, 2014)

I had to open a bag early this weekend too. It wasn't so much the taste that I found different but the behaviour of the coffee; the shot was super slow to start pouring.


----------



## Bigpikle (Oct 14, 2014)

I spoke with Rave 8 days ago when I placed my order and asked the same question - they said leave them 4 days but they continue to improve to about 10/11 days/ Very true and I've found mine continue to improve flavour-wise well beyond those timescales.


----------



## Olliehulla (Feb 26, 2013)

Eyedee said:


> Sometimes it takes awhile for the penny to drop, so do not feel surprised that this revelation has come to you.
> 
> It has happened to us all.
> 
> Ian


I knew about this long ago after reading a lot on CFUK but it was more the overly pronounced difference in taste and behavior that got me.


----------



## dwalsh1 (Mar 3, 2010)

Let me throw a spanner in the works. When is it best to freeze ? The day after roasting or 10 days after roasting?


----------

